# Breeding Interrupted?



## Idisc (Jul 30, 2013)

Once and awhile I will go into the living room where all my tanks are and in my 75g I have my cichlids. Sometimes when I come through I can spot some fish doing there circle swimming / shimmering ect.. but as soon as they notice me all the fish come swimming to the top of the tank as they are little fatties always wanting food. LOL

Anyways - After I go sit down and w.e they don't go back to breeding....or maybe I am just catching the tail end of it? I always see people on youtube with a camera right up to the glass and the fish breeding just keep going at it...but mine don't..

Just making sure something is not wrong I guess.

Thanks


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Cichlids do the same thing when they are aggressive/establishing dominance. They may not be breeding. What is your stock list in the 75?


----------



## Idisc (Jul 30, 2013)

All my fish get along great. I am going to be removing out the Red Banded and the Kenyi and the bees as soon as my 6x Red Zebra come and my other 3 white socs

10 Dems - Not sure just got these guys in the other day
6 Labs 1:5
3 white Socs 1:2
6 Kenyi - All Females
3 Bees - 1:2
1 Red Banded Moorii
3x CEA

Final Stock List Will Be:

10-12 Dems 1:11 or 2:10
6 Labs 1:5
6 Red Zebra 1:5
6 White Socs 1:5
3-4 Upside Down Cats


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Just don't keep fry from the Yellow Labs and Red Zebras since they are notorious for cross-breeding. Otherwise, that final stocklist sounds good. Are they juveniles right now? I find they are more likely to do the circling etc while they are establishing a pecking order.


----------



## Idisc (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes they are all Juvi's - Max 2" Maybe that is why I always see my white soc doing that.

Every morning I wake up there is piles of sand everywhere. Should I smooth out the sand piles or just leave them?


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

It sounds like they are just starting to mature. I would try to get your stocking in order soon before there are issues.

I will leave the piles alone for the most part. Everything gets rearranged when I clean or need to remove a fish.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I had two juvenile rusties at 1.5" breed while I was performing tank maintenance last week and also 2 adults in my 125 last night while I stirred up the sand with my siphon at most 8 inches away from them. It was definitely breeding and not establishing dominance either as the two ladies in question have mouthfuls now.


----------

